# Add Monitor to iMac?



## spoja (Jan 24, 2006)

Is it possible to add a second monitor, in tamdem, to a new iMac so as to increase the desktop acreage? If so, how?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does this help?


----------



## the_mooniest (Jan 23, 2006)

^^ Why do you need that much space?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

dude, until you have had that much space, you'll never understand. and then like me, hate it when you are forced to go back to one monitor. but there are some people that don't like dual monitors, and i respect that. i loved it because i could keep all my im windows on the secondary screen, as well as any floating 'pallets' of other apps, and then have the main window on the main monitor. like right now, i'm at 1280x1024 and have 6 windows open ( which is a low number for me), and can only see what is happening in the web browser. but if i had a second monitor, then my 2 im buddy lists would be there, as well as itunes and ipodder, leaving safari and mail on this screen. also great when you have many finder windows open, very helpful when copying files, or comparing folder contents. and if it wern't for expose, i'd be going nuts due to lack of space to put a second monitor.
if it had the space, let alone the money, i would run 2 of apple's 30in monitors, and have them full too.:grin:


----------

